# Melbourne Winter Open 2010



## Faz (May 21, 2010)

The Melbourne Winter Open 2010 will take place on June 26, 2010 in Melbourne, Australia. Check out the Melbourne Winter Open 2010 website for more information and registration.


Date	Jun 26, 2010
City	Melbourne, Australia
Venue	Daugavas Vanagi
Address	87 Chetwynd Street, North Melbourne VIC 3051
Website	Melbourne Winter Open 2010 website
Organiser	RMIT Rubik's Cube Club
WCA Delegate	Tim McMahon

FYI: Daugavas Vanagi is Latvian DV hall in North Melbourne, in case you were wondering about that.

speedcubing.com.au for more information, and registration.

See you guys there 

Time	Event	Round	Cut-off	Competitors
09:00am	Registration 
09:30am	2x2x2 Cube	1 
10:00am	Rubik's Cube (Group 1)	1 Half
10:30am	Rubik's Cube (Group 2)	1 Half
11:00am	Pyraminx	1 
11:30am	Rubik's Cube: One-handed	1	(1:00)	
12:15pm	Square-1	Final	(1:30)	
01:00pm	Rubik's Cube	2 16
01:30pm	5x5x5 Cube	Combined Final	(2:45)	
02:15pm	4x4x4 Cube	Combined Final	(1:45)	
03:00pm	Rubik's Magic	Final 
03:15pm	Rubik's Master Magic	Final 
03:30pm	Rubik's Clock	Final 
03:50pm	Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded	Final 
04:20pm	Pyraminx	Final 8
04:35pm	2x2x2 Cube	Final 8
04:45pm	Rubik's Cube: One-handed	Final 8
05:00pm	Rubik's Cube	Final 8
05:30pm	Awards


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see the results from this. Y'all will have to post frequent updates as the comp goes.

Remember, Faz. You have to set at LEAST 2 WRs not to be a nub.


----------



## Sakarie (May 21, 2010)

Hehe, why are you having your Winters Game in the summer? Wierd australians...
Yes, that was intended as a joke



Hadley4000 said:


> Can't wait to see the results from this. Y'all will have to post frequent updates as the comp goes.
> 
> Remember, Faz. You have to set at LEAST 2 WRs not to be a nub.



Are you aware that it's these things (joke or not) that gives people pressure, and make them feel bad, and quit?


----------



## megaminxwin (May 21, 2010)

Well, now I need to get a fast plane ticket.

I'll probably be going, but I wonder if anyone can recognise me from the summer open...


----------



## Faz (May 21, 2010)

New schedule devised.

3 rounds of 3x3
2 rounds of
OH
2x2
Pyraminx.


----------



## Tim Major (May 21, 2010)

*Just to clear up some confusion.*
This competition is not this. Australian Nationals was originally going to be called Melbourne Winter Open. Australian Nationals is a different competition, later on this year. Do not bump the other Melbourne Winter Open 2010 thread. TimMc only edited that thread to avoid confusion. Any further information will be posted in this thread.

Can't wait for June 26


----------



## amostay2004 (May 21, 2010)

but but but...THE WORLD IS NOT READY FOR A SUB-9 WR!!!


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 21, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Hehe, why are you having your Winters Game in the summer? Wierd australians...



It is in the Southern Hemisphere and it will be full winter there now


----------



## vcuber13 (May 21, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, why are you having your Winters Game in the summer? Wierd australians...
> ...



I think you missed the rest of the post:



Sakarie said:


> Hehe, why are you having your Winters Game in the summer? Wierd australians...
> Yes, that was intended as a joke



Highlight the original post.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, why are you having your Winters Game in the summer? Wierd australians...
> ...



Also winter starts in another week and a bit 



Hadley4000 said:


> Can't wait to see the results from this. Y'all will have to post frequent updates as the comp goes.
> 
> Remember, Faz. You have to set at LEAST 2 WRs not to be a nub.



Check my sig.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 22, 2010)

I predict a full step sub-8  And if he gets a skip there's a good chance it might be WR.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 22, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I predict a full step sub-8  And if he gets a *full step* there's a good chance it might be WR.





Fixed.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

YAHHHHHH
Also make sure the room that we solve in is warm. Seriously, cold hands kill your solves.


----------



## Tim Major (May 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see the results from this. Y'all will have to post frequent updates as the comp goes.
> ...





Dene'sSignature said:


> Dene's WR predictions for MWO: 3x3 avg, *7.08 broken 3 times,* *OH avg,* *4x4 single and avg,* 5x5 single, *2x2 avg.*


Hmm... He should break 7.08 shouldn't he. But maybe just once. 
I don't think he'll get 2x2 avg or OH average unless he does a lot of practise between now and this comp. 

I know it's a bit early but;
Goals: Sub 6.5 Pyra average once. Sub Faz single (pyra)  Make the finals in all events. Beat Faz's worst average with my best average in Pyra. Come top 5 in OH.


----------



## Faz (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, because I really get sub 7 every 15 solves.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, because I really get sub 7 every 15 solves.



Learn COLL, CMLL, Winter Variation, 2 lots of PLL and OLL, and every other method you can find, we need a unbeatable world record.
Oh and do 14 solves before each official solve.


----------



## poorshooter (May 22, 2010)

i think this is worth coming to, just to see all the WRs faz will smash. now to go find cheap airline tickets....


----------



## Faz (May 22, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, because I really get sub 7 every 15 solves.
> ...



And how about no.


----------



## Tim Major (May 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



no you must lern zb becoz zb is the best mettthod. fredrich is terible.


----------



## Forte (May 22, 2010)

what is a faz


----------



## megaminxwin (May 22, 2010)

Perfect, it's on a weekend, and DOESN'T clash with my exams, but it's on a Dad weekend.

I wonder how much pleading it will take?

If I am going, I guess I'll be flying down on Friday afternoon, competing on Saturday, and coming up sometime on Sunday.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

Forte said:


> what is a faz



An amazing creature who hunts down small sub-15 cubers and makes them look like n00bs.


----------



## Anthony (May 22, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Are you aware that it's these things (joke or not) that gives people pressure, and make them feel bad, and quit?



I would completely agree with you 99% of the time. However, even though I'm not a huge Faz fanboy like many people on this forum (although I do think Faz is a pretty cool guy and outrageously fast), I must admit that he has proven that he can excel under pressure.


Spoiler



excel = f*ckin pwn


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, because I really get sub 7 every 15 solves.



Fortunately you don't have to get sub7 even once. You only have to get sub7.08 three times  .


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 22, 2010)

Sweet! I predict that the BLD AuR will be broken this comp.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Sweet! I predict that the BLD AuR will be broken this comp.


By whom ?


----------



## joey (May 22, 2010)

Himself, or Faz.


----------



## Carrot (May 22, 2010)

I want to see Australia! =D just bad I'm living on the wrong side of the earth :/


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

joey said:


> Himself, or Faz.



Thought so.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 22, 2010)

If Aron came from Adelaide, he would be a good chance.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

I was wondering what you meant by "Winter Open". I realized that it is going to be winter in Australia.


----------



## aronpm (May 22, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> If Aron came from Adelaide, he would be a good chance.



I'm not going. Plus, Faz is too fast anyway.


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2010)

Schedule:

Time Event Round	Cut-off	Competitors
09:00am	Registration 
09:30am	2x2x2 Cube 1 
10:00am	Rubik's Cube (Group 1) 1 Half
10:30am	Rubik's Cube (Group 2) 1 Half
11:00am	Pyraminx 1 
11:30am	Rubik's Cube: One-handed 1 (1:00)	
12:15pm	Square-1 Final	(1:30)	
01:00pm	Rubik's Cube 2 16
01:30pm	5x5x5 Cube	Combined Final (2:45)	
02:15pm	4x4x4 Cube	Combined Final (1:45)	
03:00pm	Rubik's Magic Final 
03:15pm	Rubik's Master Magic Final 
03:30pm	Rubik's Clock Final 
03:50pm	Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded Final 
04:20pm	Pyraminx Final 8
04:35pm	2x2x2 Cube Final 8
04:45pm	Rubik's Cube: One-handed Final 8
05:00pm	Rubik's Cube Final 8
05:30pm	Awards


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 24, 2010)

How's clock going Feliks.


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, haven't really practised for ages, and as you may see, I'm not competing in it (I don't have my own clock)>_>


----------



## denhil3 (May 24, 2010)

i hope u will make another new world record faz!!!


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2010)

Man that's one heck of a schedule. It'll be fun trying to keep up with it >.<


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 02:15pm	4x4x4 Cube	Combined Final *(1:45)	*



 perhaps a bit of practice is needed.


----------



## Tim Major (May 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, haven't really practised for ages, and as you may see, I'm not competing in it (I don't have my own clock)>_>



I'm thinking I might not compete now, as my clock is broken, and I don't really enjoy clock. I don't think the schedule's too busy Dene


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, haven't really practised for ages, and as you may see, I'm not competing in it (I don't have my own clock)>_>
> ...



oh god so its just me jeremy and david? or maybe other people we dont know :\


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2010)

Nah, TimMajor will compete.


----------



## Tim Major (May 24, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


I think Jeremy's sister may be competing. She does own a clock.



fazrulz said:


> Nah, TimMajor will compete.


I'll compete if you compete


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2010)

Well I don't have a clock to use...


----------



## Tim Major (May 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Well I don't have a clock to use...



Neither do I, so I would have to borrow one too. So that's not an excuse if you want me to compete.

Out of curiosity, anyone from interstate or overseas planning on coming here? Is anyone in contact with AvGalen?


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

I might be able to lend a clock.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 30, 2010)

*sound of thread physically bumping up to the top of subforum*

Right, then.

I'll be driving down to my cousins place the Thursday before (they are awesome, better than yours - most of the time), staying there overnight, then on Friday be going to Mum's friends place (which just so happens to be in Melbourne), then there's the comp, then I'll be going back to my cousins, then on the following morning, back to Sydney. *Most likely.*

Be surprised if I'm NOT cranky.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone have a full size magic I will be able to borrow? I have a mini now, though apparently full size should be faster. I have 1.59 pb and averaging 1.8ish but I always find the last flip very hard, and I think it might be my magic. And also, Jeremy: can I use your clock?



Spoiler



25 days to go!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jun 1, 2010)

you may be able to use mine but depends who is solving wen...


----------



## Faz (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, you could probably just judge each other at the same station.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, you could probably just judge each other at the same station.



Oh, ok.

So Anthony, here's the plan: I give you good times if you do the same for me 
Luigimamo: before you post, this was a joke >___>


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jun 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you could probably just judge each other at the same station.
> ...



alright deal ;D


----------



## TimMc (Jun 3, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



I've got my work cut out for me I see... :fp

P.S. 20 competitors ^_^

Tim.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

alright feliks you got a lot of people depending on you for beast results
Including:
3x3 single WR
3x3 AV WR new
4x4 New AV WR
4x4 Single WR
5x5 WR single
and of course some good 2x2 solves
....



jk you don't have to


----------



## Faz (Jun 3, 2010)

No.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> No.



at least 1 of those cmon.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jun 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



How about you get one yourself and stop bothering him about this ****.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



Do you think that predicting WRs helps Faz? I somehow doubt it. The more pressure there is the harder it is to get it right on the day


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



OKAY OKAY i'm sorry...........


----------



## Faz (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, only Dene can predict WR's


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

alright my bad just do your best . whatever the results are they will impress me


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...


I didn't mean to be harsh btw...just offering friendly advice. I know that you mean well to Faz, but I know from personal experience that if people expect a lot from you then it becomes really difficult (even if you know you're well capable of WRs)


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> but I know from personal experience that if people expect a lot from you then it becomes really difficult (even if you know you're well capable of WRs)



You _clearly_ weren't here earlier in the year.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dene said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > but I know from personal experience that if people expect a lot from you then it becomes really difficult (even if you know you're well capable of WRs)
> ...



Well done for noticing my absence  I'm not saying that everyone will fail under pressure, but I can't see how it helps at all. If I were him, I'd be extremely frustrated by now of everyone expecting this and that.

Faz, please tell me if you want people to keep asking for WRs


----------



## Faz (Jun 3, 2010)

It doesn't really bother me, except when people expect me to get the world record, that's kinda annoying.

I feel way less pressured than last time. Still a month to go until the competition anyway, and I'm going to be away for 10 days from next Tuesday, but then I'll practice alot.


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 3, 2010)

Apparently Nakajima isn't the only one with crazy fanboys. Faz, video for sure regardless of what happens, as I and (probably) others enjoy watching your solving style. Luck to all.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 3, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> Apparently Nakajima isn't the only one with crazy fanboys. *Faz, video for sure regardless of what happens, as I and (probably) others enjoy watching your solving style. Luck to all.*



I will probably film the whole event ( or as much as possible ) with my new HD Camera, so I'll post like probably 3 or 4 part videos on here after the day.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 3, 2010)

I have too much I wanna do before the comp, but not enough time :s
I should learn; the rest of OLL, the rest of Polish V, a few more sq1 algs, and CLL. I prolly won't get any of this done 
Oh well, on the bright side, 23 days to go


----------



## Forte (Jun 3, 2010)

gogo fishbone wr


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2010)

Forte said:


> gogo fishbone wr



nou


----------



## Todd (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey chumps...

Was just about to sign up but thought I should check the regulations incase there was something like you have to be this tall or have to stand on one foot, hop and sing the alphabet backwards...

I noticed that there is a rule that your cube must have 1 tile in the centre piece on any side that has a logo....

None of my cubes have logos 

Where can I get some tiles?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 3, 2010)

You don't need to have tiles, and you don't need a logo.



> 3l)	Cube puzzles must have at most one logo. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces.


Notice 'at most'. Meaning you can have 0 or 1 logos.


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 3, 2010)

Will it has the new record?? I'll wait for that, hell yeah !


----------



## Todd (Jun 3, 2010)

aronpm said:


> You don't need to have tiles, and you don't need a logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pwned, they should clearly have a rule saying that only people with an IQ of 10+ can enter.

Edit:
Just did 15 - 20 solves, first time in a long time really (been busy for the last 2 months). Couple of sub 20 solves with the rest being > 25s


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jun 6, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Hehe, why are you having your Winters Game in the summer? Wierd australians...
> Yes, that was intended as a joke
> 
> SO you DO know that our winter is your summer?:fp


----------



## Forte (Jun 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > gogo fishbone wr
> ...



kk


----------



## TimMc (Jun 8, 2010)

Ty dropped off 4 displays and timers today! 

He has (Speed Stacks Australia) generously let us borrow an extra 2 tournament displays and competition timers for the competition. 

It'd be interesting to get to know some of the cubers that are registered without a WCA ID on http://www.speedcubing.com.au/competitors/. *waves*

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh boy there's quite a few people there.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 9, 2010)

It'll be interesting to meet Filio Kuntag. Only competing in bld  (Indonesian crazy bld powers )
Yusuke Matsunaga hasn't competed before but he's in quite a few events, including Pyra 
I'm scared 
Some early goals:

Make the finals in all events with finals.
Win Pyra (obviously, as Pyra and OH are my main events)
Beat Faz's worst Pyra average with my best, (I don't actually expect to win.)
Podium in OH.
Sub 18 3x3 average in one of the rounds, and sub 20 in the other two (if I only make the second round and not the finals, I want sub 19 and sub 20 in the 2 rounds)
Pyra AuR single (something I have a chance in relating to Pyra)
Improve every current comp pb.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 9, 2010)

I would really appreciate it if I could borrow someone's 5x5 as mine is missing a corner and it's not very good.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 9, 2010)

I want a Blindfolded Success real bad


----------



## Carrot (Jun 9, 2010)

notSerbia said:


> It'll be interesting to meet Filio Kuntag. Only competing in bld  (Indonesian crazy bld powers )
> Yusuke Matsunaga hasn't competed before but he's in quite a few events, including Pyra
> I'm scared
> Some early goals:
> ...



go for sub Odder-single =)


----------



## Shack (Jun 9, 2010)

Odder said:


> notSerbia said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be interesting to meet Filio Kuntag. Only competing in bld  (Indonesian crazy bld powers )
> ...



thats to easy  go for sub Henrik-single


----------



## Carrot (Jun 9, 2010)

Shack said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > notSerbia said:
> ...



Go for Henrik-scramble, then you'll get sub 2 seconds blindfolded...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 10, 2010)

Odder said:


> notSerbia said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be interesting to meet Filio Kuntag. Only competing in bld  (Indonesian crazy bld powers )
> ...


Well, when I do 10 solves, I usually get sub 4.5 at least once every average of 12, and to get AuR I really have to beat your single  Hopefully I will. I just hope it uses a Polish V case, or Faz will likely solve it faster than me


----------



## fkuntag (Jun 11, 2010)

notSerbia said:


> It'll be interesting to meet Filio Kuntag. Only competing in bld  (Indonesian crazy bld powers )
> Yusuke Matsunaga hasn't competed before but he's in quite a few events, including Pyra
> I'm scared
> Some early goals:
> ...



ok.. see u in winter open.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 17, 2010)

We have had five people sign up since yesterday, so if anyone else was leaving it until late, there is only one day left to register, so don't miss out!

As a side note, on my goals a few pages back;



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I have too much I wanna do before the comp, but not enough time :s
> I should learn; the rest of OLL, the rest of Polish V, a few more sq1 algs, and CLL. I prolly won't get any of this done
> Oh well, on the bright side, 23 days to go


I've learned the rest of OLL, learned the rest of Polish V, a few more sq1 algs, but decided I didn't care that much about 2x2 so didn't bother learning any of CLL.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Make the finals in all events with finals. *More hopeful now, averaging a bit faster on 3x3, so hopefully will make it.*
> Win Pyra (obviously, as Pyra and OH are my main events)* I'm averaging 6.8~ now so I guess I've improved my chances.*
> Beat Faz's worst Pyra average with my best, (I don't actually expect to win.) *Well, hopefully I get this done, especially now I've improved a bit.*
> Podium in OH. *Stuck about 32-35 *
> ...


I've improved across the board since posting this a bit over a week ago, and I've improved my goals (see bold).


Also, 33 competitors now  Hopefully we can fit everything in


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> We have had five people sign up since yesterday, so if anyone else was leaving it until late, there is only one day left to register, so don't miss out!
> 
> As a side note, on my goals a few pages back;
> 
> ...


Wait, you DO know that Jeremy's pyra scrambles were rigged? And were meant to be easy...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 17, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> Wait, you DO know that Jeremy's pyra scrambles were rigged? And were meant to be easy...



What are you pointing that at? I kinda figured they were rigged, but it would have been possible, but anyway, I didn't get a pb average with his scrambles, I was 0.2 off or something.


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2010)

Goal: Beat ZBFTW at pyra.

That is all.

Also, all sub 10 averages for 3x3, and a good OH average to go with it. Also ZBFTW, getting into 3x3 finals might be a bit of a challenge for you.

I have Me, matt, luke, nick, dene, chrisw, and 2 extra spots pretty much xD.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Goal: Beat ZBFTW at pyra.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

I had to double check that xD

Also @ZBFTW Yusuke is pretty cool, don't worry about him beating you though.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Goal: Beat ZBFTW at pyra.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...



I only set goals, on things I was doubtful about getting 
Please... don't practise Pyra 
I'm averaging 17.xy on 3x3 when warmed up, so I do have a chance of making it.
Now I'm all talking myself up I'm gonna fail 
Good luck on your 3x3 goal, should be interesting to watch.

Edit: Oh, I didn't realise WEB had edited your goals xD


----------



## Todd (Jun 18, 2010)

If I didnt sign up... am I still able to come a long on the day to spectate and meet some of you guys?


----------



## joey (Jun 18, 2010)

You can still sign up...


----------



## Faz (Jun 22, 2010)

Just a reminder that we need to keep the venue clean, and if I see anyone littering I'll make you clean the whole venue up  Also, try not to break anything.

Me and David Edwards will be there at 7am to set up, or around that time, and we will be the ones with the key, so don't expect to get in before 7am (Which I highly doubt anyone will, seeing as the first event starts at 9:30)

The venue is a bit trickier to get to than last time, so there will be a laminated rubik's cube picture, and probably a poster on the entrance, and we may have someone waiting at the tram stop, just cubing, to direct you up the street.

Remember to be there at 9am for registration, and bring the 10 dollars in cash.

Lunch is just a short walk 200m up the road to Errol street, where there are plenty of places to get some food. Note that you are free to leave whenever you don't have an event, and get something from 7/11 or something like that.
The event before lunch is the first round of OH, so once you have finished your average, you can get lunch. Square one will be run during lunch.

There is meter parking around the area, so it is suggested that you are just dropped off, or take public transport.

Tim will probably send out a last minute email to the competitors with some more info, and the groupings for 3x3 and 4x4.

Also note, due to 19 people competing in magic, there will now be 2 rounds of magic, both after lunch.

This is the building btw.


----------



## pappas (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm glad you posted that pic as I would never have found it.^


----------



## Faz (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, just remember no. 87
EDIT: Also someone please break my magic NR - It's embarrassing xD


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2010)

Two rounds of magic? You have got to be kidding me...


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 22, 2010)

Can someone please Lend me a 2x2 for the comp?


----------



## pappas (Jun 25, 2010)

Todd said:


> If I didnt sign up... am I still able to come a long on the day to spectate and meet some of you guys?


Yeah, sure. Anybody can.


AnthonyH said:


> Can someone please Lend me a 2x2 for the comp?



If you want you can use my white ES (feliks' old one), and buy it if you want, it's broken in really well.


----------



## chris w (Jun 25, 2010)

hello,
thanks for putting the picture up thats really useful. im coming down on my own coz my rents couldnt take me, so im getting the sky bus then walking from the station probably get there about 8:30-9:00, if i dont well then im most likely lost, hope to see everyone then


----------



## Faz (Jun 25, 2010)

Just have a good map and you'll be fine. Maybe print off the google maps map of the area. What do you average now?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2010)

So how much longer until sub-9 avg(s)?


----------



## chris w (Jun 25, 2010)

yea ive been on google maps getting some stuff. umm mostly around 14ish i just gotta not get nervous and stuff then it should be alright i guess. i cant wait to see you doing more solves and maybe some records


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 25, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> So how much longer until sub-9 avg(s)?



Depends how long it takes for someone to get a sub 9 average in an official competetion.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> So how much longer until sub-9 avg(s)?



18 or so hours  Hopefully.

TimMc: Can I borrow your 2x2 for tomorrow?

Can't wait


----------



## Faz (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, I shoddy that 2x2 for the final if TimMc doesn't get in xp

Also I won't get sub 9 >_>


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hey, I shoddy that 2x2 for the final if TimMc doesn't get in xp
> 
> Also I won't get sub 9 >_>



Aww, two bad comments  I want his 2x2!


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 25, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> Can someone please Lend me a 2x2 for the comp?
> 
> If you want you can use my white ES (feliks' old one), and buy it if you want, it's broken in really well.



Thank youu


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 25, 2010)

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 25, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> See you guys tomorrow.



See ya tomorrow. Can't wait! 
Though have to wake up at 6:00 to go to ZB_FTW house so he could drive me....


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 25, 2010)

Turns out I can't compete in two events (BLD, Square-1)
BLD - I just can't memo edges fast enough so I'm ethier going to just do one solve or none at all.
Square 1 - (ZB's going to taunt me about this) Because I've forgotten the Parity Alg

Also If someone could lend me a magic (Mine's Dead (Unless Jeremy's fixed it)) and a 5x5 because mines got a broken corner and that's breaking a regulation.

Anyway see you tommorow, Pressures on Faz !

EDIT: 200th Post


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Also I won't get sub 9 >_>



Liar. Jk 

Whatever your results will be, good luck  Make some records.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 25, 2010)

So will there be live results??? Or someone with internet???


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2010)

Nope. And apparently they are going to try keep quiet until official results.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2010)

So they want to to build suspense to the sub-9(s)?


----------



## Faz (Jun 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Nope. And apparently they are going to try keep quiet until official results.



Lol that won't happen.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 25, 2010)

Is TimMc's shen shou 2x2 that good? Mine's coming in soon 

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. And apparently they are going to try keep quiet until official results.
> ...



At least have the decency to sub 3 in 2x2


----------



## aronpm (Jun 26, 2010)

7.65, 8.35, 10.23, 9.06, 8.83


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 7.65, 8.35, 10.23, 9.06, 8.83


WTF :fp


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 26, 2010)

wat


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 26, 2010)

Just hoping those aren't 2x2 times


----------



## Roy_HK (Jun 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 7.65, 8.35, 10.23, 9.06, 8.83



3x3?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 7.65, 8.35, 10.23, 9.06, 8.83


?!??!!???!
EXPLAIN


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 26, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > 7.65, 8.35, 10.23, 9.06, 8.83
> ...



No, he won't.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 26, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...


I know


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

D: I wanna know.


----------



## Cielo (Jun 26, 2010)

3x3 new WR?!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 26, 2010)

zomg?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 26, 2010)

Aweshum.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 26, 2010)

Is that just the first round? Is there more to come? How many rounds are there? Is this legit? Z0mG!


----------



## r_517 (Jun 26, 2010)

cant wait 2 see all results
Faz is a monster


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 26, 2010)

so much for keeping it a surprise until official results

or are you just messing with us? 

edit: this better be real...


----------



## JackJ (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't believe this...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2010)

0.o
Just, WAT


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> 0.o
> Just, WAT



0.oing
-an adjective, to 0.o


----------



## LR (Jun 26, 2010)

oh,my god


----------



## teller (Jun 26, 2010)

If that's real, then: LOL!!!!


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 26, 2010)

If the times are real, congrats Feliks , I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2010)

I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 26, 2010)

FFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU



[11:56:40 PM] W.E.B. IV: ahhahahahahahaabha
[11:56:42 PM] W.E.B. IV: SUB-9
[11:56:43 PM] W.E.B. IV: I CALLED IT
[11:56:45 PM] W.E.B. IV: FELIKS


----------



## Meep (Jun 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUUU



This.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 26, 2010)

heh


----------



## aronpm (Jun 26, 2010)

6.58


Spoiler



(10.33), 8.58, 10.09, (6.58), 8.01


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUUU



I TOLD HIM I TOLD HIM I TOLD HIM I TOLD HIM

EDIT: 6.58 OMG NEW WR


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 6.58
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OMG WAT


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations Feliks. You are just amazing


----------



## aronpm (Jun 26, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > FFFFFFUUUUUUU
> ...



How is my 6.58 2x2 solve a WR?

EDIT: oh ****, i thought this was accomplishment thread. sorry guys.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 26, 2010)

wow we got ____

um lol? this deserves a :fp


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 26, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU



This is isn't the Maury show but what is all this?


----------



## r_517 (Jun 26, 2010)

EDIT: facepalm


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



6.58 OMG NEW WR


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 26, 2010)

I am dissapoint.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2010)

I KNOW IT DIDN'T BEAT NAKAJIMA'S 6.57 BUT STILL MAN IT'S 6.58 NEW WR OMG!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 26, 2010)

Feliks is so faz. he rulz.
1


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Come on please give us the right info or nothing at all.Are the times a lie or what? Please don't get my/our hopes up.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2010)

The times aren't a lie. He really does suck at 2x2x2.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 26, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I KNOW IT DIDN'T BEAT NAKAJIMA'S 6.57 BUT STILL MAN IT'S 6.58 NEW WR OMG!



I <3 Nakajima


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 26, 2010)

DUDE! Is the 6.58 fake? We are all bugging out here. DETAILS.

And 8.75 avg????


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 26, 2010)

I just cant wait for those videos to come out!


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 26, 2010)

I bet this whole thread/comp is a fabrication just so we can get super trolled


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2010)

*Yeah, I bet they didn't even have a competition!

...*


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

Felix Zemedings broke the world record again?


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2010)

DAHAHAHAHAHA ARONPM!!!

also inb4 "OMG FAZ U FAILED"

I failed btw xD


----------



## Meep (Jun 26, 2010)

01:58	Faz	lol
01:58	Faz	i failed hard
01:58	Faz	no wr's btw


----------



## Forte (Jun 26, 2010)

Meep said:


> 01:58	Faz	lol
> 01:58	Faz	i failed hard
> 01:58	Faz	no wr's btw



Meep WR safe :4


----------



## Meep (Jun 26, 2010)

Forte said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > 01:58	Faz	lol
> ...



His 3x3 avgs:

Faz	10.2 9.37 and 9.82


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2010)

Results:

2x2: 1.28 11 move single
3.17 and 3.23 avgs
The 3.23 should have been easily sub 3 but I was retarded and did the wrong CLL and then got a J perm and a plus 2 

3x3: 8.30 single with awkward OLL and E perm :s
Averages were 10.20, 9.37 and 9.82

4x4: 39 single 46 avg - pops and parity suck

5x5: 1:17 avg idc

Pyra: 2 sub 6 avgs. ZB got a 3.36 single on a retardedly easy scramble I failed.

Sq1: wtf 16 single 19 avg 

Magix: 2nd

OH: 12.83 and 13xx nl singles  18xx averages thanks to pops.

BLD: 1:05 - zane got 1:39 too 

Uhh that's it, and thanks to aronpm for being retarded.


----------



## Forte (Jun 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Results:
> Sq1: wtf 16 single 19 avg



wtf


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

So Felix Zemedings didn't get any records.
Mmkay, I can rest now.


----------



## Weston (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice OH 
First 12 ever in comp. I wanted to try to get the first 12 ever, but oh well. Too late for that.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sq1: wtf 16 single 19 avg



I'll break your hands.


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2010)

DYK's

- Whatever time Tim says he'll be there, add half an hour.
- Plus 2's suck
- Pops also suck
- So do center twists.
- I can't think of much.
- Jeremy would have pwned everyone at magic if we didn't have a final.
- I like, did super awesome in the sq1 first round.
- Dene made us have a final xD
- My 3x3 results were pretty lame.
- Just after my last solve, I messed up my cube, and got a 7.08 nl 
- Zane and matt were both so close to getting a 4bld.
- Matt fails at bld.
- Chris got a nice 12 single.
- Tim Major makes me do bad solves when he judges me.
- Josh is my good judge 
- Dene got a 13.03 OLL skip - should have been sub 13
- Top 3 was Nick, Matt, and Me.
- 2x2 top 6 was really close.
- People suck at scrambling sq1
- I did surprisingly well in pyraminx.
- My OH averages failed, because of at least 2 fail solves in each round.
- The 2x2 average that should have been sub 3
2.58 - CLL 
2.88 - Ortega
4.30 - Failed CLL
5.09+ - Went for the easy ortega - 1 move layer, OLL to what I thought was an R2 F2 R2 XLL (I used a different alg to what I was plannin), so apparently I had to do a J perm at the end. Oh and I got a plus 2.
2.15 easy something.

- Jeremy won clock 
- I can sub 1 a Z perm?
- BLD was pretty cool. My 2nd solve, I did CO, and was like "Oh, I forgot the rest" and put it back down.
- I now have 5 out of the top 6 averages in the world.
- 2nd place in 5x5 is Dene Beardsley, with an undisclosed average -  
- I need new cubes.
- Uhh, there's tons more stuff I'll post later

What videos do people want?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 26, 2010)

I fail at BLD, I'm so disappointed =\.


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 26, 2010)

I went terrible in everything. My best was just under 30 second which was my goal. Thanks for the lend of the cube felik.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> - I now have 5 out of the top 6 averages in the world.(3x3)



And you only needed TWO comps to achieve that, incredible!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > - I now have 5 out of the top 6 averages in the world.(3x3)
> ...



Don't you mean *achieve*?


----------



## joey (Jun 26, 2010)

Weston said:


> Nice OH
> First 12 ever in comp. I wanted to try to get the first 12 ever, but oh well. Too late for that.


Weston: take the first 10


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Don't you mean *achieve*?



Pfff:fp....sorry for that, my english is a disaster.......

When is the next comp for Faz?


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2010)

in 2 weeks


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> DYK's
> 
> - Whatever time Tim says he'll be there, add half an hour. Ditto with you almost
> - Plus 2's suck Especially when you U3 or U'3 which I did twice.
> ...



DYK
- I failed hard at Pyra and OH, the only events I care about 
- 3.36 Pyraminx single 
- 23.xy OH single.
- The 23 had a LL skip (Winter variation case sexy move then insert.
- Dene, Tim and me use RH. RH is better.
- Faz had a full step 12 OH single, and I was like, wut. Notice me in the background of the video.
- I got a 14 single in clock, but fail average.
- Josh popped in 3x3 on the first move 
- Zane's 4bld was so close 
- Zane pwned at 3bld, slow first solve so he had a success, then went flat out on other two.
- 3.36 was 13 moves counting tips iirc.
- Only 5 mins comp footage, and none of it was filmed by me. Thanks Moss and James' Dad? James, thanks your Dad  I think it was him anyway. Sorry if I'm wrong.
- Filio Kuntag was only competing in 3x3 bld and had 3 dnfs 
- Luke Bruce has insanely fast turning. R U' x63 sub 11 
- Posting my single soon.


Awesome comp, thanks to all involved. Thanks especially to Tim. You spent the whole day working your butt off for us, and days/weeks leading up to this comp. The fact we got through 3 rounds of 3x3, 2 rounds of 2x2, square-1, magic, pyraminx all done, plus all the other events in a 1 day comp is amazing. Great comp guys.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2010)

Apparently, instead of my 13 mover, there was a 7 mover. If only. Damn, I turned pretty badly too because I was thinking I could WR this 
TimMc: Can we have the scramble please?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jun 26, 2010)

Very nice, ZB. Close to WR indeed.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 26, 2010)

DYK
I fail at BLD.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> What videos do people want?



atleast a 3x3 average or two


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wooo...new NL WR eh? And with E perm wtf

And well done in OH too! You're awesome


----------



## CubeX (Jun 26, 2010)

*Got same scramble in 2x2 (twice) in a row*

DYK:

I got the same scramble twice in a row 1st and 2nd solves of 2x2.

I had the same OFL,OLL, and PBL...
Lots of people got sub-5 on the 2nd solve, since everyone had the same scramble. 

But my scramble was repeated by accident. I wonder who scrambled my cube as the first scramble? The person was probably rushing with scrambling my cube...


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2010)

Uhh, I don't think everyone had the same scramble. Also, if something like that happens, let us know, so we can give you another solve.

Also, the reason people got sub 5 on the 2nd was because it was easy xD


----------



## David0794 (Jun 26, 2010)

I want to see OH and Pyra vids


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Apparently, instead of my 13 mover, there was a 7 mover. If only. Damn, I turned pretty badly too because I was thinking I could WR this
> TimMc: Can we have the scramble please?


DENEY!!!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 26, 2010)

rowe should have won


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2010)

*Rowe did win.*


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 26, 2010)

Results are posted: http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...Results&competitionId=MelbourneWinterOpen2010


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 26, 2010)

How did Feliks get a 1:04 OH? And a 12.xx magic?? Throwing away a rolled solve?


----------



## Toad (Jun 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> How did Feliks get a 1:04 OH? And a 12.xx magic??



He sucks.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 27, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> How did Feliks get a 1:04 OH? And a 12.xx magic?? Throwing away a rolled solve?



How do you not know how to read?


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm dissapointed Feliks. No new world records


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 27, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


>



OH HELLO MR. DISAPPOINT


----------



## Faz (Jun 27, 2010)

... I was solving it as fast as I could, you do realise that right?

I'm sorry I didn't solve as fast as I do at home, just like most of the other fast cubers.

So yeah, uhh be a bit more considerate.


----------



## Faz (Jun 27, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> How did Feliks get a 1:04 OH? And a 12.xx magic?? Throwing away a rolled solve?



Heh, that 1:04 was a pretty epic pop.
The magic was just like a lockup and since I don't care about magic, I just solved it slowly from then.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ... I was solving it as fast as I could, you do realise that right?
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't solve as fast as I do at home, just like most of the other fast cubers.
> 
> So yeah, uhh be a bit more considerate.



This.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeap. If anything, I think the 9.37 was just as awesome, if not more awesome than 9.21 cos the 9.21 had a skip 

And the 8.30 and OH singles were amazing too..

Feliks is my hero <3


----------



## joey (Jun 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ... I was solving it as fast as I could, you do realise that right?
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't solve as fast as I do at home, just like most of the other fast cubers.
> 
> So yeah, uhh be a bit more considerate.



tru.dat

Like amos said, 9.3x with no skips is 
And 8.30 .. with E perm. etc.

12 OH NL?


Fazt if you ask me.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 27, 2010)

aronpm said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > be a bit more considerate.
> ...


AHAHAHAHA


----------



## aronpm (Jun 27, 2010)

Not to mention, he has FIVE out of the top 6 official averages, and he is still the only person to do a sub10 average in competition... and he's done THREE of them.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 27, 2010)

Big thanks to everyone who helped organise and run the event 
Aswell to the competitors.


----------



## chris w (Jun 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Big thanks to everyone who helped organise and run the event
> Aswell to the competetors.



this, (probs did the quote thingy wrong but meh)

also, i was on the bus home and i realized that OH avg beats my at home a5


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah you quoted it fine, but you might want to change it a bit cause I spelt "competitors" wrong.
Congratulations on you OH avg5.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Yeah you quoted it fine, but you might want to change it a bit cause *I spelt "competitiors" wrong*.
> Congratulations on you OH avg5.



olook


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you quoted it fine, but you might want to change it a bit cause *I spelt "competitiors" wrong*.
> ...



Yeah just after I posted that I like oh crap and quickly changed it before some one quoted it, but I guess I lost.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> DYK's
> What videos do people want?



All you have.


----------



## Thomas97 (Jun 28, 2010)

i fully suck at 2x2. i got two dnf because i didn't start the timer. i had never touched a speedstacks timer in my life.(how sad) oh well, its my first comp.


----------



## Erik (Jun 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ... I was solving it as fast as I could, you do realise that right?
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't solve as fast as I do at home, just like most of the other fast cubers.
> 
> So yeah, uhh be a bit more considerate.



This
... people always want faster times.. if you do a 10 average they want to see sub-10 and if you do an 8 non-lucky they instantly want to see a sub-WR solve next time, stop being so demanding, it's not like it's easy to do times like Feliks does.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 28, 2010)

Erik said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ... I was solving it as fast as I could, you do realise that right?
> ...



This..


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 28, 2010)

Meep said:


> 01:58	Faz	lol
> 01:58	Faz	i failed hard
> 01:58	Faz	no wr's btw



Faz must be the only person to "fail" when he doesn't get a WR.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 28, 2010)

Faz: It's not automatically a fail when you don't get a WR -.-


----------

